# Körperschmuck aus Fahrradteilen



## steveo85 (4. August 2006)

So ich schon wieder  ,

ich habe mal im Mountainbike Magazin eine Anzeige gesehen wo es so Kettenanhänger und Armkettengedöns gab in Form von Scheibenbremsen und Kettenblätter sowie Kettenglieder.

Ich meine aber nicht die Fahrradkette fürs Handgelenk von Wippermann.

Kennt jemand diese Anzeige oder nen Link, sonst muss ich die Zeitung alle von den letzten zwei Jahren durchschauen.


----------



## MTB Maddin (4. August 2006)

kette fürn Arm von wippermann?
wo gibts die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Elite (4. August 2006)

Gibt es nicht auch noch ne Nokon Halskette?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2006)

Ich hab ein Marta Branding an der Wade und zahlreiche Pedalen Piercings am Schienbein ;-)


----------



## andy080363 (4. August 2006)

Hey bei Magura auf der Seite und unter diesm Link findest Du etwas

https://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_uebersicht.asp?mid=52


----------



## Racemaus (4. August 2006)

steveo85 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich schon wieder  ,
> 
> ich habe mal im Mountainbike Magazin eine Anzeige gesehen wo es so Kettenanhänger und Armkettengedöns gab in Form von Scheibenbremsen und Kettenblätter sowie Kettenglieder.
> 
> ...



guckst Du mal bei hibike.de >>> Magura Halskette Louise FR Edelstahl, nickelfrei oder oder hier unter den Links ist diverses bei: http://www.mtb-biking.de/gimmick/schmuck/schmuck.htm

viel Spass


----------



## bolle74 (4. August 2006)

Roseversand hat auch sowas


http://www.roseversand.de

Als Suchbegriff Anhänger eingeben.

viel Spass damit


----------



## steveo85 (4. August 2006)

> kette fürn Arm von wippermann?
> wo gibts die denn?
> __________________
> (\_/)
> ...




http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=wr_35111&k_id=0300&hot=0


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2006)

hab a-head schrauben in den lobes, zählt das auch?


----------



## steveo85 (4. August 2006)

Wo hast du die Schrauben? "lobes", wat????


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2006)

in den ohrlöchern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo85 (4. August 2006)

FOTOS FOTOS, das muss ich mal sehen.


----------



## Racemaus (4. August 2006)

steveo85 schrieb:
			
		

> FOTOS FOTOS, das muss ich mal sehen.



also ich habe nochmal was gefunden, riesen Auswahl bei http://www.c2-schmuck.com unter mtb und rennrad gibt es feine sachen aus stahl und silber 
----

   
Anhänger, Armband, Ohrstecker und Ring

----


----------



## fl1p (4. August 2006)

Das bezog sich wohl eher auf die Ahead Schrauben im Ohr. ; )


----------



## Racemaus (4. August 2006)

fl1p schrieb:
			
		

> Das bezog sich wohl eher auf die Ahead Schrauben im Ohr. ; )




Da mußt Du warten, bis a.nienie antwortet und vielleicht ein Pics hier reinhängt oder Dir das anschaust, welches er in seinem Profil hat (da siehst Du's nämlich), ich habe sie nicht im Ohr, ich hatte doch nur noch nen Link gepostet


----------



## hank_the_tank (10. August 2006)

alte fahrradkette um' hals und ein stück schweiners dran...


----------



## scuby-doo (18. April 2008)

hey ist ja lange her dieser beitrag, leider. hab auch mal was aus fahrradteilen gemacht 

Hier

Gruss Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (18. April 2008)

scuby-doo schrieb:


> hey ist ja lange her dieser beitrag, leider. hab auch mal was aus fahrradteilen gemacht
> 
> Hier
> 
> Gruss Benni



wie hast du den verschluss an der kette gemacht ? mit dem kettenschlos das man es immer wieder auf und zu machen kann.


----------



## scuby-doo (22. April 2008)

ja mit einem ganz normalen 1/2" Kettenschloss . und den Sicherungsclip etwas geweitet damit man es auch mit finger aufbekommt.


----------



## OHS-core (23. April 2008)

Ich hab mir mal nen Schlüsselanhänger aus nem Ritzel und nem Stück Kette gem8






Das praktische daran: Eignet sich hervorragend als Flaschenöffner fürs Bier unterwegs


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. April 2008)

Ey Klasse - was fährste denn für nen Bike? Und btw. wo wohnste denn?

Jetzt muss ich aber noch kurz Abus anrufen, mir ist mein Schlüssel abgebrochen. Aber mit der SCHLÜSSELNUMMER bekomme ich ja Erstatz


----------



## scuby-doo (23. April 2008)

ja das is geil bei abus und geht auch ziemlich schnell. deswegen verkauf ich meinen kunden fast nur abus und axa. bei axa ist geil, da kann man es auch als kunde im inet bestellen.
 wen meinste denn mit wohnort?

Lg Benni


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. April 2008)

na... schau dir einfach mal das Bild über meinem Posting an.
An einem Schlüsselanhänger sind .... Schlüssel und ... oha... ein Abus mit Nummer!!!


----------



## 54mm (11. Dezember 2008)

Wo es die Scheibenbremshalskette die Niki Gudex bei der Zocchi-Werbung trägt gibt, weiß nicht zufällig jemand? ich mein ich würd mir so eine ja selbst basteln, und hätte sogar  noch ne 203er scheibe rumliegen, aber mit dem druchmesser taugt das höchstens für so komische Rapper


----------



## lightmetal (11. Dezember 2008)

Qualitativ ist http://www.q-sportz.com wohl ehern nicht zu toppen... habe seit 6 Jahren ein Armband was eine Halskette hätte sein sollen.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2008)

wer sowas trägt ... :kotz: schon ziemlich gay.


----------



## 54mm (11. Dezember 2008)

danke lightmetal- und weißte was kroiterfee? I couldn't care less.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2008)

seh ich genauso. jeder wie er will.


----------



## Hjoerch (12. Dezember 2008)

Trage  34 er Ritzel als Prinz Albert ;-)


----------



## arseburn (12. Dezember 2008)

Fahre Prinz Albert als 34er Ritzel


----------



## Kati (13. Dezember 2008)

> Wo es die Scheibenbremshalskette die Niki Gudex bei der Zocchi-Werbung trägt gibt, weiß nicht zufällig jemand?



Meinst du das Bild hier?
Dann bist du gleich auf der richtigen Seite -> C2 Sportschmuck


----------



## computername (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich trag nur HG 93 ^^ Macht euch ruhig lustig, das macht es nur noch besser xD


----------



## scary.master (19. Dezember 2008)

computername schrieb:


> Ich trag nur HG 93 ^^ Macht euch ruhig lustig, das macht es nur noch besser xD



ich hatte auch mal eine, ich bin jetz wieder am überlegen mir eine zu machen nur wie mach ich das mit dem verschluss =? wenn ich da keine gute lösung finde wird sie einfach zugenietet, dann bekomm ich se zwar nichmehr so leicht runter aber whocares, wenn se rost ansetz wird se getauscht und gut is es


----------



## computername (21. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mal eine, ich bin jetz wieder am überlegen mir eine zu machen nur wie mach ich das mit dem verschluss =? wenn ich da keine gute lösung finde wird sie einfach zugenietet, dann bekomm ich se zwar nichmehr so leicht runter aber whocares, wenn se rost ansetz wird se getauscht und gut is es



Hm also in meinem Fall hab ich sie mit einem Verschlussglied geschlossen, wie schon weiter vorn beschrieben, so dass man den Clip auch mit nem Fingernagel ab bekommt..
Zusammennieten wäre mir zu riskant, wie es der Teufel will stürzt Du fatal, und das Handgelenk/die Hand/der Arm ist gebrochen.. ob die im Krankenhaus (Operation ^^)  das Ding dann so leicht aufbekommen? Wer weiß..

Mit Rost hab ich bisher kein Problem, der ultimative Rostkiller ist und bleibt Vaseline, und hautverträglich ist die noch dazu =)


----------

